# Trattasi - enclisi del pronome si



## caterina79

Buongiorno a tutti 
mi sono appena iscritta e vorrei chiedere un parere. 
E' più corretto scrivere "si tratta" o "trattasi" ?  Si possono usare indifferentemente?    A me sembra che "trattasi" sia un po' sussiegoso e burocratico ma forse è un'impressione errata.
Grazie a chi vorrà rispondermi


----------



## Saoul

Ciao Caterina,

credo che sia proprio questione di contesto e di registro.

Sicuramente trattasi fa parte di un registro linguistico più alto rispetto al si tratta, ma non necessariamente è burocratico.

Se stai parlando con la vicina di casa e le stai raccontando un film che hai visto la sera prima, l'uso di "trattasi" è assolutamente fuori luogo, ma se stai mandando una comunicazione scritta di lavoro, l'uso di trattasi potrebbe essere più che giusta.

Saoul


----------



## bubu7

caterina79 said:


> E' più corretto scrivere "si tratta" o "trattasi" ? Si possono usare indifferentemente?  A me sembra che "trattasi" sia un po' sussiegoso e burocratico ma forse è un'impressione errata.


Ciao, Caterina; benvenuta! 

Sono d'accordo con te. L'enclisi del pronome _si_, nell'italiano moderno, sa di letterario o burocratico.


----------



## caterina79

Grazie per l'accoglienza e le risposte 
da qualche tempo mi sembra che "trattasi" sia usato molto più spesso che in passato e in contesti (blog, forum di moda ecc.) non propriamente "paludati" , mi chiedevo se non fosse diventato un'espressione modaiola


----------



## Saoul

Mmmhhh! Modaiola non saprei, certo che spesso si fa uso di paroloni quando non ce n'è bisogno per... dare a bere di essere più preparati di quando non siamo in realtà. 

Trattasi di un indicibilmente inenarrabile atteggiamento, secondo me. 

ATTENZIONE
La presente risposta è stata ideata SOLO ed UNICAMENTE come risposta al post # 4. Nessun altro post precedente è stato preso in considerazione dallo scrivente!


----------



## bubu7

Saoul said:


> Mmmhhh! Modaiola non saprei, certo che spesso si fa uso di paroloni quando non ce n'è bisogno per... dare a bere di essere più preparati di quando non siamo in realtà.
> 
> Trattasi di un indicibilmente inenarrabile atteggiamento, secondo me.


Concordo _in toto_.


----------



## caterina79

Assolutamente sì


----------



## MünchnerFax

Può anche essere un uso ironico, che magari vuole deliberatamente fare il verso a un testo ampolloso ed affettato. Dipende, eh sì, eh già, dal contesto.


----------



## Dymn

Buongiorno,

Questa è una questione grammaticale di cui non ne ho mai letto niente, ma leggendo testi in italiano mi ho spesso trovato degli participi con il pronome riflessivo _si _aggiunto, ad esempio, questa frase di una voce della Wikipedia:

_"Lingua dei Latini, della città di Roma e del suo Impero, fu il latino, idioma di origine indoeuropea forse staccatosi da un precedente ceppo italo-celtico[28], e conosciuto nella prima fase del suo sviluppo come proto-latino."_

Questa forma sembra essere sinonima de "_staccato_" senza il -_si, _ed è così come viene presentata su Wiktionary. Si menziona anche le forme _staccatomi, staccatoti, staccatoci, staccatovi_, con l'etichetta di uso raro, e personalmente non le ho mai trovate.

La mia domanda è se questa informazione è corretta e qual è la differenza di utilizzo fra il participio normale e quello riflessivo. Io credo che quando si tratta di un verbo riflessivo, in questo caso "_staccarsi_", entrambi i participi siano corretti, ma forse il participo riflessivo (non so se questo termine è corretto neanche), è meno usato dal semplice e piuttosto literario. Sono sbagliato?

Grazie mille


----------



## Olaszinhok

Diciamo che in italiano tutti i modi indefiniti del verbo possono essere riflessivi, per cui non soltanto l'infinito e il gerundio ma anche il participio presente e passato.
Prendiamo ad esempio il verbo *tenersi *:
*tenendosi
tenutosi/tenutasi/tenutisi/tenutesi:*
EsempÎ:
Il congresso *tenutosi *a Roma.
La riunione* tenutasi* nella sede principale dell'azienda.
I congressi *tenutisi* in segreto.
Le riunioni *tenutesi *dopo le dimissioni del direttore.
Per quanto concerne l'uso, non direi proprio letterario, ma è di certo piuttosto formale; lo s'incontra soprattutto nella lingua scritta, ma anche nel parlato formale. A me capita d'usarlo anche nel parlato.
Puoi leggere anche qui:
Italiano/Participio - Wikibooks, manuali e libri di testo liberi


----------



## Pietruzzo

Dymn said:


> Questa forma sembra essere sinonima de "_staccato_" senza il -_si_


 Staccatosi e staccato non hanno lo stesso significato. Nel tuo esempio:
_ il latino, idioma di origine indoeuropea forse *staccatosi* da un precedente ceppo italo-celtico (che forse ha avuto origine da...)._
_ il latino, idioma di origine indoeuropea forse *staccato* da un precedente ceppo italo-celtico (indipendente da...)_


----------



## Dymn

Grazie a entrambi!



Pietruzzo said:


> Staccatosi e staccato non hanno lo stesso significato. Nel tuo esempio:



Vediamo se posso capire la differenza, dal link di Olaszinok:
_
Svegliatasi Paola, sua madre l’interrogò. _- Questo vuol dire che Paola si è svegliata (dal verbo _svegliarsi_) da sola, sia con l'aiuto di un allarme o no.
_Svegliata Paola, sua madre l’interrogò. _- Questo vuol dire che qualcuno ha svegliato (dal verbo _svegliare_) Paola.

Sono sbagliato? Comunque, ancora ho dubbi sull'utilizzo di questa costruzione nella lingua parlata, per quello che dici, Olaszinok, si usa soprattuto nel linguaggio formale, ma è qualche regola come quelle che non sono mai rispettate nell'uso colloquiale? Cosa posso fare nel linguaggio colloquiale per non sembrare né pedante né essere grammaticalmente scorretto?



Olaszinhok said:


> Diciamo che in italiano tutti i modi indefiniti del verbo possono essere riflessivi, per cui non soltanto l'infinito e il gerundio ma anche il participio presente e passato.


Sembra proprio logico, ma è una costruzione che stupisce altri parlanti di lingue romanze e vedo che è spesso data per scontata quando non dovrebbe essere così.

PS: Non so perché gli admin hanno deciso di fondire il mio thread con un altro, sono argomenti simili ma chiaramente diversi.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Dymn said:


> _Svegliatasi Paola, sua madre l’interrogò. _- Questo vuol dire che Paola si è svegliata (dal verbo _svegliarsi_) da sola, sia con l'aiuto di un allarme o no.
> _Svegliata Paola, sua madre l’interrogò. _- Questo vuol dire che qualcuno ha svegliato (dal verbo _svegliare_) Paola.



Direi che hai ragione. A me suonano un po' strane come frasi, specialmente la prima (come è già stata detto, si tratta di un uso piuttosto formale), ma sono corrette grammaticalmente, così come sono corrette le tue interpretazioni sulle loro differenze. Un appunto: penso che tu intenda dire una "sveglia", che in italiano indica l'aggeggio che si imposta per, appunto, svegliarsi.



Dymn said:


> Cosa posso fare nel linguaggio colloquiale per non sembrare né pedante né essere grammaticalmente scorretto?


A mio avviso se le usassi nel parlato di tutti giorni daresti un po' l'impressione di voler fare il fenomeno o, comunque, desteresti qualche sorriso o qualche sguardo stupito. Di solito nel parlato si usano forme più esplicite.

Ad esempio:
1a) _"Lingua dei Latini, della città di Roma e del suo Impero, fu il latino, idioma di origine indoeuropea forse *staccatosi *da un precedente ceppo italo-celtico[28], e conosciuto nella prima fase del suo sviluppo come proto-latino."_
1b) _" [...] idioma di origine indoeuropea che forse si era staccato / che forse si staccò da un [...]
_
2a) _Svegliatasi Paola, sua madre l’interrogò._
2b) _Dopo che Paola si svegliò / Una volta che Paola si svegliò, [...]
_
3a) _Svegliata Paola, sua madre l’interrogò._
3b) _Dopo aver svegliato Paola / Dopo che ebbe svegliato Paola / Una volta svegliata Paola / Una volta che ebbe svegliato Paola [...]

_
Un paio di ulteriori appunti sul tuo ottimo italiano: si dice "Ho sbagliato?" o anche "(Mi) Sbaglio?", e il verbo all'infinito è "fondere", non *"fondire".


----------



## Dymn

Tutto chiaro adesso!



TheCrociato91 said:


> Un appunto: penso che tu intenda dire una "sveglia", che in italiano indica l'aggeggio che si imposta per, appunto, svegliarsi.





TheCrociato91 said:


> Un paio di ulteriori appunti sul tuo ottimo italiano: si dice "Ho sbagliato?" o anche "(Mi) Sbaglio?", e il verbo all'infinito è "fondere", non *"fondire".


Ne prendo nota, grazie!


----------



## Olaszinhok

TheCrociato91 said:


> Dopo che Paola si svegliò



The Crociato, scusami,  ma in questo caso dovrebbe essere _Dopo che Paola si fu svegliata, sua madre l'interrogò_. Non si può usare lo stesso tempo verbale in una frase del genere. 
Per il resto, vorrei solo aggiungere che in italiano (stile formale, letterario, per lo più scritto o parlato molto formale), è possibile l'impiego di alcuni pronomi personali  col participio passato in modo enclitico, anche con dei verbi non riflessivi:
Es.
_*Datole* il libro, le chiese di leggerlo - dopo che le ebbe dato il libro, le chiese di leggerlo._
Altri esempi trovati su Intenet: _Oggi egli è noto in tutto il mondo col nome *datogli *dalla madre adottiva: Mosé
...riferì quanto *dettogli *dal sindaco di Pietralcina._
Per gli appassionati di lingue romanze, questa caratteristica dell'italiano è comunque interessante, poiché lo differenzia da tutte le altre lingue latine maggiori.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Olaszinhok said:


> The Crociato, scusami, ma in questo caso dovrebbe essere _Dopo che Paola si fu svegliata, sua madre l'interrogò_. Non si può usare lo stesso tempo verbale in una frase del genere.



Hai sicuramente ragione, le mie conoscenze grammaticali sono scarse e sono andato molto ad orecchio. Spero che l'OP prenda nota anche della tua correzione.


----------



## bearded

Dymn said:


> _Svegliata Paola, sua madre l’interrogò. _- Questo vuol dire che *qualcuno* ha svegliato... Paola.


Veramente vuol dire che ''sua madre'' (non qualcuno) ha svegliato Paola. Il soggetto di questi participi ''assoluti'' è quello del verbo della proposizione principale.

<sono sbagliato?>  ho sbagliato?


----------

